# Wretched cats



## Peregrine Falcon (21 April 2018)

There seems to be a competition going between our two at the moment.  Who can bring in the most live creatures to create a chase!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 April 2018)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			There seems to be a competition going between our two at the moment.  Who can bring in the most live creatures to create a chase!
		
Click to expand...

I can empathise I was up at 4am this morning trying to catch a mouse the cat had let loose in the kitchen. I could hear scuffling and mewing downstairs whilst it was trying to re catch it.  I managed to get it out the black door - I have fear a mouse will die under my fridge freezer and I wont be able to remove its rotting corpse (this has happened before) I didnt manage to go back to sleep so basically Ive been up since 4am!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 April 2018)

You have my sympathy, one of my cats doesn't catch anything, but the other one likes to come in with everything from mice and birds, to lizards and frogs.


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 April 2018)

I recently and rather stupidly left the catflap unlocked overnight and was greeted by a corpse which had been deposited very proudly next to my bed.

All cats are gross, I don't know why I have them.


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2018)

Five dead mice on the yard today!


----------



## npage123 (21 April 2018)

Eew, I still don't like mice/rats being brought in.  I'm just about okay with voles - they look more like hamsters than mice.  One of my worst fears is getting into bed and finding a dead rodent there so I always check before getting in.

I have become a bit more brave over the years, thanks to my (wretched) cats.  I used to give a loud ear-shattering squeal and jump one giant leap, probably thanks to a huge adrenaline rush onto the nearest table/work surface to get away from whatever rodent has been brought in, and wait there until my OH comes to the rescue!!  Once had to wait on top of the kitchen counter for 40 minutes for him to finish a telephone conversation before I risked coming down  

I'm now able to freeze on the spot and call the cat over to and out the backdoor, so she can take her catch outside again.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 April 2018)

The live one this morning bit hubby who dropped it. It died later, attempting to eat milky way, we hadn't got any mars bars in!  

On the shopping list today - mars bars.


----------

